# Hey  Jeekins



## Buck (Oct 2, 2007)

Let's  start a club.

Anybody else want to join?


----------



## keltin (Oct 2, 2007)

Can I play??????


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Buck, I think your cat is looking upset because of  your signature line... right below the picture in which he might just be getting marinated or seasoned...


----------



## QSis (Oct 2, 2007)

What a beautiful cat!!  LOL! 

He looks like a furry seal!  Gorgeous!

Lee


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 3, 2007)

Can I join in with the "Cool Cats" Club?



Is there a super neato handshake too?


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, SMOKES! BWAHAHAHAHAHA  That cat's got a big O'l head!  HAHA  Put a watermelon on him!

I almost got some chicken parm on my monitor....


Buck, you have to warn people when you do stuff like that.


----------



## Buck (Oct 3, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> Is there a super neato handshake too?



Actually  it's  a secret tail wag.  Kind of like swish, flip flip flip.

I know this sounds flippant but it's  not.


----------



## Buck (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeekins, you want big??????????


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got an email from a few of my relatives. They want to join too. Can they?


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 3, 2007)

Buck said:


> Jeekins, you want big??????????


 
Holy Kitty Kat, Batman!! That's a rug with paws!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 3, 2007)

Buck said:


> Jeekins, you want big??????????


 
That cat is AWESOME!

My dog would definately leave a big puddle meeting that one!


----------



## Buck (Oct 3, 2007)

Sure  Renee.  Anyone can join as long as they have a nice  purr.

That pic  you posted of the white kitty with the red hat reminds me of a white cat  we had  named Angel.  He adopted us one day when we stopped for gas-wouldn't get out of the truck.

He was scared of funny noises.   One day he got his tail twisted up in a Wal Mart plastic bag and freaked.  He ran through the house with the bag chasing him frantically trying to escape from it.  He darn near had a heart attack because of that bag


----------



## keltin (Oct 3, 2007)

Buck said:


> Sure Renee. Anyone can join as long as they have a nice purr.
> 
> That pic you posted of the white kitty with the red hat reminds me of a white cat we had named Angel. He adopted us one day when we stopped for gas-wouldn't get out of the truck.
> 
> He was scared of funny noises. One day he got his tail twisted up in a Wal Mart plastic bag and freaked. He ran through the house with the bag chasing him frantically trying to escape from it. He darn near had a heart attack because of that bag


 
LMAO! That just happened to me (well, to my cat “V”) this past Saturday. I was unloading everything from Wal-Mart, and one of the bags drifted down to the floor. V decided to play with it and ended up inside the bag curled up and peeking up at me through the “handle” hole in the bag. 

I left her alone and decided to let her have her fun. After a few minutes, she decided to get out of the bag, and stuck her head through the handle hole, thus the bag was attached to her like a plastic bib or parachute in this case. She immediately freaked out and flew out of the kitchen, down the hall and into the back bedroom. 

A second later, she goes flying by again to the opposite side of the house. Then back to the bedroom.....then back to the other side. She ran back forth like a plastic bagged comet for almost a minute, then stopped outside the kitchen. I slowly went to her, and she looked at me and made that pitiful “rawwwrrr” meow sound. I gingerly pinched the bag and held it while she quickly backed out of the loop. It was truly a sight to see!


----------



## *amy* (Oct 3, 2007)

keltin said:


> LMAO! That just happened to me (well, to my cat “V”) this past Saturday. I was unloading everything from Wal-Mart, and one of the bags drifted down to the floor. V decided to play with it and ended up inside the bag curled up and peeking up at me through the “handle” hole in the bag.
> 
> I left her alone and decided to let her have her fun. After a few minutes, she decided to get out of the bag, and stuck her head through the handle hole, thus the bag was attached to her like a plastic bib or parachute in this case. She immediately freaked out and flew out of the kitchen, down the hall and into the back bedroom.
> 
> A second later, she goes flying by again to the opposite side of the house. Then back to the bedroom.....then back to the other side. She ran back forth like a plastic bagged comet for almost a minute, then stopped outside the kitchen. I slowly went to her, and she looked at me and made that pitiful “rawwwrrr” meow sound. I gingerly pinched the bag and held it while she quickly backed out of the loop. It was truly a sight to see!


 

Priceless, Keltin.  That's why I use paper 






Can I play too?


----------



## *amy* (Oct 3, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> Can I join in with the "Cool Cats" Club?
> View attachment 3066
> 
> 
> Is there a super neato handshake too?


 
------------





Ground control to Major *Tom* Ground control to Major Tom:
Take your protein pills and put your helmet on
Ground control to Major Tom: Commencing countdown engine's on
Check ig-nition and may God's love be with you

This is ground control to Major Tom, you've really made the grade!
And the papers want to know whose shirts you wear,
Now it's time to leave the capsule if you dare

This is Major Tom to ground con-trol, I'm stepping through the door
And I'm floating in the most peculiar way 
And the stars look very difeerent today

For here am I sitting in a tin can, far above the world
Planet Earth is blue and there's nothing I can do

_BRIDGE_

Though I'm passed one hundred thousand miles, I'm feeling very still
And I think my spaceship knows which way to go, 
tell my wife I love her very much she knows

Ground control to Major Tom: 
Your circuit's dead, there's something wong.
Can you hear me Major Tom? 
Can you hear me Major Tom? 
Can you hear me Major Tom? Can you ...

Here am I floating round my tin can, far above the moon
Planet Earth is blue and there's nothing I can do


----------



## bowlingshirt (Oct 3, 2007)

ebay cat says.......


----------



## Buck (Oct 3, 2007)

New members:


----------



## keltin (Oct 3, 2007)

*amy* said:


> Priceless, Keltin. That's why I use paper


 
You're right.....paper probably is better!


----------



## *amy* (Oct 3, 2007)

keltin said:


> You're right.....paper probably is better!


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Mates--- bring out the barbie!!!  Wow---look at the size of that cat!!!!!!  What brand of food is he eating?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2007)

expatgirl said:


> Mates--- bring out the barbie!!!  Wow---look at the size of that cat!!!!!!  What brand of food is he eating?



Just so you know, he is *eating* "modern technology" i.e., a computer program.  He's not really that big - but he has been made to look that big.  It's been done before.  

Now this is NOT modern technology - it's just my dog in her favorite beachwear AND Christmas Eve hat.  The person in the red is the person that made this hat for my dog!  Not near as interesting as the other photos but it's all I have


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 3, 2007)

Cubbie and Annette want to join the fun!  (Actually she has been gone a couple years, but her grandkids nominated her for the club--lol).

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, Vicky, what a cute  doggie!  She's so tolerant of the headwear.  Nice pooch!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

cute, cute, cute........I wonder what they are  really thinking??????  If you go by their faces they are hanging on for their $10M inheritance like Leona Helmsley's pooch.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 3, 2007)

bowlingshirt said:


> ebay cat says.......


Later that day:


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

No greater joy or punishment than being "owned" by a cat(ssssss).
Does the club have  a "Name"?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 3, 2007)

I vote for " Cattitude!"  Cats rock!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2007)

Cattitude - now that's purrfect!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you, thank  you, thank  you.   My kitty,  Mack, said  for me to say that.  He's always right...and cute, too.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

I love it!!!!!!!!  Great Name!!


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 4, 2007)

keltin said:


> LMAO! That just happened to me (well, to my cat “V”) this past Saturday. I was unloading everything from Wal-Mart, and one of the bags drifted down to the floor. V decided to play with it and ended up inside the bag curled up and peeking up at me through the “handle” hole in the bag.
> 
> I left her alone and decided to let her have her fun. After a few minutes, she decided to get out of the bag, and stuck her head through the handle hole, thus the bag was attached to her like a plastic bib or parachute in this case. She immediately freaked out and flew out of the kitchen, down the hall and into the back bedroom.
> 
> A second later, she goes flying by again to the opposite side of the house. Then back to the bedroom.....then back to the other side. She ran back forth like a plastic bagged comet for almost a minute, then stopped outside the kitchen. I slowly went to her, and she looked at me and made that pitiful “rawwwrrr” meow sound. I gingerly pinched the bag and held it while she quickly backed out of the loop. It was truly a sight to see!


TOOOOOOOOOO Funny. The visual ....


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Guys,Is there a way to transfer pictures from my email to this thread?Im not too clever in that department.


----------



## keltin (Oct 4, 2007)

From your email, save the picture to your hard-disk. Once you have the pictured saved on your PC, then “attach” it to a new post by selecting the attach option and then “Browse” to where you saved the picture, then upload it. Once uploaded. Close that pop-up window, then click the attachment option again and you’ll see the file. Click it, and it will be inserted into your post.



Alternatively, go to an image hosting site, and upload the image there, then post the URL link here. Here’s one: http://www.imagehosting.com/


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 4, 2007)

Buck said:


> Jeekins, you want big??????????



DUDE is this your cat. if so HOLY MOSES


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 4, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> TOOOOOOOOOO Funny. The visual ....



I know the feelin. i had a box of goldfish crakers from the store and it was open and my freinds cat jumped in side to start eating them so i hurried and closed up the lid and had a cat in a box. its funny watching a box jump around and people wondering whats inside, but of coarse after 20 seconds or so i let it out and it took off runnin. it was great


----------



## crewsk (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's my contribution to the club!


----------



## keltin (Oct 4, 2007)

An now, without further adieu, here are some pics from jpmcgrew:


----------



## keltin (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## keltin (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## keltin (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## keltin (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 4, 2007)

The Jack Russell with the thong is a little disturbing!LOL
If I tried to do that stuff with any of my pets, They would find a way to make me suffer. Maybe not that day, or the next, but eventually.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank You,Keltin You are the man!
The title of all these photos says it all
My owner is demented! LOL


----------



## keltin (Oct 4, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Thank You,Keltin You are the man!


 
No problem! 

You know.....that little Vampire doggy kind of freaks me out!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 4, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> The Jack Russell with the thong is a little disturbing!LOL
> If I tried to do that stuff with any of my pets, They would find a way to make me suffer. Maybe not that day, or the next, but eventually.


I wish my butt looked that cute


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 4, 2007)

We better allow Junior here into the club, he doesn't take rejection very well.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 4, 2007)

crewsk said:


> Here's my contribution to the club!



I almost hurt myself laughing at this picture!!!!  The "groom" reminds me of George Burns with those silly glasses.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 4, 2007)

HA HA...Those are some funny pics.


----------



## Buck (Oct 4, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> DUDE is this your cat. if so HOLY MOSES




No.  I have a big cat named Tween, but  he's small compared to this monster.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 4, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> We better allow Junior here into the club, he doesn't take rejection very well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078



Where's Bonnie when you need her???? posted by "Claw"

these pictures are too cute and believe me they are looking forward to their 10M inheritance!


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are our latest applicants to the Club 
What do you think? Can they join too?
  

Okay Photo shop or not, this is a cool picture!


----------



## Buck (Oct 4, 2007)

Why not?

We'll be the goofiest bunch of whackos this side of the litter box!


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 4, 2007)

Buck said:


> Why not?
> We'll be the goofiest bunch of whackos this side of the litter box!


 
Whoa. There's a thought. Who's in charge of cleaning the box?


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 4, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> Whoa. There's a thought. Who's in charge of cleaning the box?


BUCK is!....................


----------



## Buck (Oct 4, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> BUCK is!....................



Hey boy, don't give me any of your.................


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 4, 2007)

hahahaha--a cat in charge of a litter box---you know what "in charge of" means---my cats can't wait for me to change the litter and then all take turns to leave their "footprints"


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 4, 2007)

Buck said:


> Hey boy, don't give me any of your.................


 
Shitake mushrooms?   Yeah, I heard you were allergic.


----------



## *amy* (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## *amy* (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Buck (Oct 4, 2007)

Anybody wanna bake a cake?

Google Image Result for http://www.unc.edu/~sstaff/images/clitter.jpg

Oddly enough, the recipe appears to have been named by rabbits!?


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 4, 2007)

EWWWWWWW. That just looks too real


----------



## Buck (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm.....

This is what the humans use.


----------



## Buck (Oct 4, 2007)

And now for something completely different...

Isn't this the sweetest face you've ever seen?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 4, 2007)

Cats are so funny they dont need much to entertain themselves I will buy them toys but they rather play with strings,paper bags and so forth.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 4, 2007)

Buck,Watcha hanging over her a live mouse?


----------



## *amy* (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you called Jenny yet?

YouTube - Fat cat HOT + FUNNY funny fun kitty kitty=


----------



## crewsk (Oct 4, 2007)

Buck said:


> Anybody wanna bake a cake?
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.unc.edu/~sstaff/images/clitter.jpg
> 
> Oddly enough, the recipe appears to have been named by rabbits!?


 
Actually this cake is really good. My dad made one for a mens bake off at our church one year.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's my contribution to this stupidness...


----------



## Katie H (Oct 7, 2007)

That is the most beautiful doggie face.  I want to hug him/her.  Makes me miss my wonderful Justindigger.


----------



## Buck (Oct 7, 2007)

Kinda gross but funny too:


----------



## Buck (Oct 7, 2007)

Cat people will get this one:


----------

